
Yogurl – easy urls for your files and code - 720kb
http://yogurl.io
======
720kb
The CLI quick example:
[http://i.imgur.com/ujrIpEv.gif](http://i.imgur.com/ujrIpEv.gif) Yogurl is
meant for developers, please use it with moderation. Any feedback, bug report,
issue, doubt is appreciated.

